# 1800's Multi Purpose Tool / Exercise Bike!



## DanO55 (Jan 7, 2016)

https://youtu.be/1oJTMdq4ZUc

My Wife asked for an exercise Bike for Christmas...  So, I got her one!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 7, 2016)

LOL,love it!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 7, 2016)

Now you have to get a good set of knives to sharpen. :sentimental:


----------



## Falcon (Jan 7, 2016)

Good one Dan. I remember those.  Guy used to come around the neighborhood with one
to make a few bucks sharpening knives, axes, swords and anything else that needed sharpening.

This during the depression.

Now _Ihave one of my own._ Electric driven.


----------

